# Buying eTickets 2nd hand - too  risky?



## rogeroleary (21 Jun 2009)

I've been looking to get 2 tickets for U2 and was checking out toutless.ie

I received a response from a wanted ad I placed which offered tickets at a considerable discount which was great. However the person said they were selling them cheap because they were "e-tickets" which I thought was strange. They seem to be very good seats.

They offered to send them through email straight away but payment could be done on the day of the concert "or afterwards" which I thought was particularly strange.

Maybe I've become too cynical but the old adage "if it seems to good to be true then it probably is" comes to mind.

The thing about these eTickets seems to be that a person _*could*_ email them to 10 different buyers and one person will get in when it is scanned but the otheers won't so it could be a cpmplete scam?

R


----------



## Petal (21 Jun 2009)

There is lots of information on toutless about this. So check that out, also see one of my previous posts. Maybe you could even get the very tickets discussed there!


----------



## rogeroleary (21 Jun 2009)

ok have spent quite a while on toutless but to no avail...... any chance you could send me a link to specifics? The link to your posts didn't see to throw much light on my question either?

Rog


----------



## MB05 (21 Jun 2009)

Ticketmaster offers you the choice of how you want your tickets delivered when you purchase online.  You can opt for an eticket which is just like a online boarding card.  It has a barcode.  

How you know if you are the only one's trying to enter using the same eticket is a different matter.  

If it is a scam you could try to make sure you are the first there then you get in and anyone else with the same ticket is the one that's scammed.


----------



## Nutso (22 Jun 2009)

I recently swapped pitch tickets for seated for the take that concert on toutless.  My tickets were e-tickets and I was worried that people might not be interested.  However I was looking for the money when swapped and not 'afterwards'!  Technically I could have printed loads of copies and sold them all but there are some genuine people out there.  It's a risk only you can decide if you are prepared to take.


----------



## dereko1969 (22 Jun 2009)

I got etickets from someone on toutless before without any problems at all, i too was a little concerned as basically it's a pdf that you print off. you could check with the mods on toutless to see if the person has sold tickets on the site before without problems. it is a little strange that they're not seeking immediate payment - but maybe they recognise the issues with the e-tickets too. hard to call really


----------



## Petal (22 Jun 2009)

Hi, it's here (see second post) where they give recommendations on toutless on what to be aware of when buying tickets. And like I said, the best thing to do is to ask for proof of ID and maybe a household bill or get people to come to the turnstiles with you to make sure the tickets scan ok... If I was selling an e-ticket I would have no problems providing any of the above


----------

